# 1/350 Constellation Class (Stargazer)- Just a little project



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

Well, here she is. I, and a few of my friends have been working on this 1/350th scale girl on and off for 2 years. I had to totally redo the top of the saucer when I discovered everything was off by a 1/8 of an inch to one side. She is almost complete except for the finishing the nacelles and a few more areas to putty and clean up. I set some of the greeblies on her just for show.

Once finished, I plan to mold and turn this into a vacuform and resin kit for sale. No time frame, but I hope to release it this year, but I won't know until I have successful pulls. I hope you guys like it.

Scott


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

Three more.


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

AWESOME! That is great work so far!


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

Awesome Scott. I am thrilled that I have finally been able to see the ol' girl


----------



## hackercat13 (Apr 15, 2008)

Looks great so far! I'm excited about seeing the finished project! Would definatly be interested in buying one of these if you get that far!
Chris


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

Thanks guys. It has been a long time coming. I have to mold the top and bottom sections and create a cast for the negative (female) vacuform molds. That's probably the hardest part.

Scott


----------



## Sarvek (Jun 10, 2005)

Great work. I have always liked the Constellation Class. It is a very uniquely designed ship in relation to other vessels of the time.


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

Thanks. It has been a labor of love. The design definitely grows on you. I am hoping to start claying her up for molding by the weekend.

Scott


----------



## DarthSideous (Mar 26, 2008)

I've been looking forward to this, the reliant and dreadnaught for some time now so this is great news!


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

DarthSideous said:


> I've been looking forward to this, the reliant and dreadnaught for some time now so this is great news!


The dreadnought conversion is coming along as well. The neck is finished. I had to redo the horizontal pylon. The strong back replacement part is going to be the big PITA, but I have some ideas. I will start another thread about that one soon.

Scott


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

A shuttlebay for the _Constellation_-class would be DaBomb. Nice and big, too.


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Off by an 1/8 of an inch on the saucer, please elaborate. THX!


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

The saucer section on top was 1/8 (really almost 1/4) of an inch to the left so it did not look symetrical. I could not get things to line up right. That is when I realized it was off. This was a resin cast from the original we had started (which was destroyed accidentally). So I decided to completely redo the top. I am much happier with it now. 

I will be molding the top this week to make a new casting for the vacuform mold. I am also working on the nacelles. They should be ready for casting this week as well.

Scott


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

I got the top of the saucer clayed up last night. I will be pouring the jacket mold for it on Sunday. I am making a cavity mold. From this I will make a copy of the master to be used to produce a negative (Female) vacuform mold. If this is successful, I will move to the lower saucer. The other detail parts have been molded or are in the process of being molded as we speak. 

In addition, I spoke to Mr. Canoehead and he has agreed to work on a shuttlebay masters for this model (I know I still owe you measurements). I am very excited to see this project moving forward after many delays. Keep your fingers crossed that things go well.

Scott


----------



## Mr. Canoehead (Jun 12, 2006)

My plan for the Shuttlebay is making 2 versions much like the refit has 2 versions, a version modeled after the motion picture and of course one modeled after the 1701-A. One thought I've been chewing over is that the Stargazer (Constellation Class) has multiple shuttlebays around the saucer but from the references I've seen online (so far) I'm not sure if they are all connected or not. At this point I has planning on just the one bay; the front one being open for viewing but if anyone out there has any definitive info on this your info would be appreciated.


The attachments are some info I got on both versions but what would be great is a top cutaway view of the cargo/shuttlebay deck.


----------



## DarthSideous (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm happy to see this going forward as well. I have been interested in adding the shuttle bay since I purchased some sci fi miniatures kits of the star gazer a while back.

Based on Mr. Canoehead's current work on the Polar lights refit shuttle bay I am excited to see his addition to the kit!

I have never seen any reference that there were multiple shuttlebays on this model. Although that is a neat concept.


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

Good news, we got the jacket completed today and poured the cavity mold for the upper saucer. We are going to do a brush-on approach for the lower saucer. We are experimenting with different techniques to see which works best for future projects. I will be stopping by Charlie's on Thursday to see how the cavity mold turned out. From their we will create a second casting to be use to produce the negative vacuform mold. She is a huge sucker. The saucer section is as big if not bigger than the 1/650 Enterprise-E kit. I can not wait to start pulling her.

Scott
__________________


----------



## DarthSideous (Mar 26, 2008)

Yahoo! :woohoo:
Any chance you'll offer this in fiberglass as well? If not I am still very excited!


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

DarthSideous said:


> Yahoo! :woohoo:
> Any chance you'll offer this in fiberglass as well? If not I am still very excited!



Not sure. The silicone I used would only give me a few pulls using epoxy resin before the mold kicks. If there is enough demand for it, I may do it. I plan on practicing my fiberglassing with the TOS E parts first. If that goes well, then we may offer the this one in FG as well. There are a lot more details with this ship than the TOS E.

Scott


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

Here is the silicone mold that will be used to make the negative vacuform mold. 

Scott


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

A few more shots.

Scott


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Sweet!


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

We pulled the vacuform mold and all I can say is "SUCCESS". The negative mold came out beautiful. I have to clean up some of the MDF that stuck to the sides and top, and clean up a few small areas in the mold, but the details came out beautifully.

We need to drill holes for air, which may take a bit (no pun intended). Due to the thickness of the mold, we need to get some microbits for the detail side, but will need to use a larger bit on the bottom for the wholes to meet up. 

Here is a link to higher resolution photos. Enjoy.

http://tk386.com/aws/stargazer_upper_saucer_mold/

Regards,

Scott


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

2 more.


----------



## DMC-12 (Oct 7, 2007)

Wow cant believe I missed this thread since your doing my Favorite ship :woohoo: any progress to report?

I have to get one of these to build her as my old club ship the 
USS Forrestal NCC-2859


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

The nacelles are ready for molding. All of the detail parts have been cast. We still have to mold the bottom of the ship and then make a positive silicone mold in order to make the negative vacuform mold. After that, we need to make a bigger table for vacuforming the plastic. The saucer molds are too big to fit on our existing table. Hopefully just a few more months. 

Mr. Canoehead is making progress on the shuttlebay and cargo bay areas. As soon as I have some initial pulls, I can send them to him to make sure the measurements fit.

Hopefully more people will be interested in this ship when it is ready. I really like her.

Scott
AW Studios


----------



## DMC-12 (Oct 7, 2007)

Well Vaderman I look forward to getting one once you make them available I have been wanting to build this ship for years:hat:



Captain USS Forrestal NCC-2859 Constellation class


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

Wow, it has been a long time since I updated this thread. I have redone some parts (lower hull section) that still needs to be cast for vacuforming. I had the bridge dome drawn up in CAD and will have this part SLA grown. I am also having the part beltween the nacelles on top of the pylon drawn in CAD and will have that part grown as well. I will post more pictures tonight. Let me know what you guys think.

Scott


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

Here are some pictures of the revised bottom. I had the basic shape cut out on a CNC router. It is much better than the original and more symmetrical.

Scott


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

Here are some preliminary pictures of the CAD pylon cross section of the Stargazer pylon.

What do you think?

Scott


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Fantastic overall!I really disliked this design for a long time. But I think it was the things around it -season one, stupid ferengi, bad acting, bad scripting, bad effects and so on that got to me. Seeing your work, away from the context of the relevant show(s), I have definitely come to like this design alot. Thanks for making me a believer, Mr. E.!


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

It is defintely a design that grows on you. Especially after you have been working on it as long as I have. 

Scott


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

Well folks, it has been a looooong time. I have been absent for awhile due to job changes and going through a divorce. Finally getting back on my feet and looking at finishing a few past projects. Some of you have my 1/350 Romulan BOP. I have some kits that I hope to sell soon, but need to get a few parts cast and get some decals printed.

But what I am most excited for is resurrecting the 1/350th USS Stargazer (Constellation Class) kit. Working with a friend to get these parts updated, molded and cast again, We realized some of our parts were wrong and some needed to be cleaned up and modified. 

Here are a few pictures of the clean-up in progress.

I would like to know if anyone is still interested in one of these if we make them available. Please let me know on this thread or PM me.

Scott


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

Some more.


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

Here are some of the original parts that are getting updated.


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

And more.


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

Any comments at all?


----------



## GornDawg (Sep 19, 2012)

Amazing work, Vaderman!

Like others have stated before, you gave me a whole new appreciation for this design.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Vaderman said:


> Any comments at all?


Looking *sharp* Vaderman!:thumbsup:
-Jim G.G.


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

I like this ship!
Wouldn't mind having a kit.

You're doing great work.


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

It is in the works.


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

My friend Rhett Martin is working on the proof of concept model. He did an initial mold and casting. This is not the final mold. Couple of things to fix. However, he was able to cast a lot of the detail parts onto the hull, which will mean there will be less parts to deal with when putting the kit together.


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

I've probably missed something (which would be easy for me) - is this a conversion kit for the PL kit, or a full kit?


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

It will be a full kit.


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

Some more pictures.


----------



## GSaum (May 26, 2005)

Model Man said:


> Fantastic overall!I really disliked this design for a long time. But I think it was the things around it -season one, stupid ferengi, bad acting, bad scripting, bad effects and so on that got to me. Seeing your work, away from the context of the relevant show(s), I have definitely come to like this design alot. Thanks for making me a believer, Mr. E.!


I've always had a love-hate relationship with this starship class. I love the overall design of the ship, however I've never liked the very noticeable kit bashing that looks so sloppy on the final model. The biggest gripe I have is the use of the Refit Constitution nacelles on either half of the rear of the saucer. They are so blatantly obvious and worse they have no function other than to take up space. I wish someone would do a "Constellation refit" version to take out some of those details and make the kit bashing less obvious.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

I think overall that it looks pretty cool!
Where & how did you get those extra "greeblies" for this wonderful build?
-Jim G.G.:thumbsup:


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

My buddy got them from the right scale valkyrie kit and then other parts from various kits. The rest, he scratch built.


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

Happy Holidays Everyone. 

Just a small update on the 1/350 Stargazer. 

These can be cast in clear for lighting or solid. 

https://goo.gl/photos/bP5ATpewvEEfbYmW7

New molds of the hulls being worked on. 

Still looking for people who would be interested on buying a kit. Starting a new list. 

Scott


----------



## GSaum (May 26, 2005)

Put me down for 1!


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

1:350 Stargazer Update! Hey guys. It has been awhile since anything has been posted on this subject. Rhett Martin has been working on some other projects that had to take precedence. However, he is back on this project and will be posting updates on the progress and castings. These may even be available within the next several weeks. PM me if you are interested.


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

We should have some updates my midweek. The hulls are going into silicone this week. Stay tuned and let me know if you are interested.

https://goo.gl/photos/xsnjK4S57nPFLr9cA


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

Bottom being molded as we speak.

For some reason, i keep getting upload errors for the file. It says it is not a valid file type even though it is a JPEG file. Here is the link:

https://goo.gl/photos/e18YNeKpDvXNuHMXA


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

Some molding is going on.

https://goo.gl/photos/VGwKmhznpBqaCHP76

https://goo.gl/photos/1V57KeLQWtZsrvR48

https://goo.gl/photos/ru3Q7LFebQX2gsk37


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

Just in case anyone is watching. Still getting image upload errors.

https://goo.gl/photos/X3EbknHPRGqgXBaPA

https://goo.gl/photos/CDDGk4cjz98xULXPA

https://goo.gl/photos/B7xjYRL5gNkmLuhK7

https://goo.gl/photos/MiXX6qd3ZqSuuxbk8

https://goo.gl/photos/18pyCwpA73veGZ689


----------



## MHaz (Aug 18, 1999)

Looks cool!!!!


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

Just a small update. 

https://goo.gl/photos/o1a4NTf886V9ZVpB6 

https://goo.gl/photos/8Wjhop5mQueKPrzQ9 

https://goo.gl/photos/JfkH2yhzJj1chrPJ6


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

Getting closer and closer to this kit being ready to go. Here are pictures of the prototype model.

https://goo.gl/photos/LJg34dUCGgEz7sLU6
https://goo.gl/photos/HYWD1KJktiNy35ZC7
https://goo.gl/photos/rV92mQehWyqbBWKAA
https://goo.gl/photos/AXSsFhyAgughWSjb7
https://goo.gl/photos/BTMeFigVsQ6CSZwk8
https://goo.gl/photos/BTMeFigVsQ6CSZwk8
https://goo.gl/photos/ae4T9Xo7d69w146b7
https://goo.gl/photos/MJ1LVUpLQusKsUB47
https://goo.gl/photos/83yKdNm1LZeDgjug6

Scott


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

Here is the another of the bottom hull saucer, top, and photon launcher. 

https://goo.gl/photos/PGtCVzHfSRYvqxxM8
https://goo.gl/photos/uFNUrFkxsb5VUm2KA
https://goo.gl/photos/oNwYSXBb1Y81tgCK6
https://goo.gl/photos/VYF2EwL9aQyxe5KX8
https://goo.gl/photos/YqDEcXdroztxJm8d6


Scott


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

:thumbsup::smile2::thumbsup:
-Jim G.G.


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

We are just about to go from impulse to warp speed. Rhett finally finished doing a build-up of the prototype model: 

https://goo.gl/photos/TUcLJTL9BULXNhyYA 
https://goo.gl/photos/4ujac1w6cjNAmnzM8 
https://goo.gl/photos/iaHuMWysfdkDDzjT6 
https://goo.gl/photos/LJ759aF4ER57fiQw9 
https://goo.gl/photos/jwoXbaZX81gnrcQW8 
https://goo.gl/photos/cff2YbPaxi3cotFw9 
https://goo.gl/photos/o91JAkZiTt27H8616 
https://goo.gl/photos/EULFWFrJYwcmLnx67 
https://goo.gl/photos/2SpkQftFXqVGcmAQ7 
https://goo.gl/photos/whwZ3uLwBL1baMa59 
https://goo.gl/photos/aXDCQDy9wT9yALfP6 
https://goo.gl/photos/R8xw3R7HutDjaFSi9 

Please contact me if you are interested in getting on the list. 

Scott


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

Here we have photos of the pylons for the kit. 

https://goo.gl/photos/MBBQQhnusxWhU3Us5 
https://goo.gl/photos/JMLpHjtBckvZCE4y6 
https://goo.gl/photos/DvfG8Mjxed4uyAq19 
https://goo.gl/photos/smdXS4ntd5SStFSx6 
https://goo.gl/photos/aFkNMoc9DDUBzpUS8 
https://goo.gl/photos/Gk8jabRY5Wi5U5si9 
https://goo.gl/photos/mW4RA1hYcXHPH8W6A 
https://goo.gl/photos/sXmNwLd6ETrhDFvE7 
https://goo.gl/photos/5VtYqfuEcVMpHEJd7 
https://goo.gl/photos/XySgrPBRYApgyrE49 

Nacelles will be next. Stay tuned. 

Scott


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

And now for the Nacelles.

https://goo.gl/photos/yscaFvQrwhzr75ep6
https://goo.gl/photos/45GqHiw53z8FA17i7
https://goo.gl/photos/d4Q8FRMJH2ayYSVCA
https://goo.gl/photos/uePApLeMNBcrW5vN9
https://goo.gl/photos/LnKwkGXpGq8wevHZ7
https://goo.gl/photos/vdE5MUGqV6sFdVXg6
https://goo.gl/photos/Uh2hTk6MYU15pwT89
https://goo.gl/photos/uEQxtzVQoBxeQSWc9


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

Duplicate Post


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Good Lord that is awesome!!!:smile2:
-Jim G.G.


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

And now for the hulls.

https://goo.gl/photos/3cqfkZiWJT8pi2Ri7
https://goo.gl/photos/BERMxWnVvWc3ehF5A
https://goo.gl/photos/JwD2DJr5pomHz6ze7
https://goo.gl/photos/L227wUV7mZEWqdPD6
https://goo.gl/photos/S1Q3XEYrqUMuEbbR8
https://goo.gl/photos/VQkEsKoyq2gtgn1X9
https://goo.gl/photos/kbZCxT5G9fsVzLdz5
https://goo.gl/photos/Wx3yNAd7Qkb1RJk87
https://goo.gl/photos/BqZwXLgVKS8dy2S8A
https://goo.gl/photos/diD2ykWLP3uKQt7R6
https://goo.gl/photos/RDrsTEi3PtEN9BTz6

Enjoy and let me know what you think.

Scott


----------

